

Chrome Sidebar API - ohaal
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=51084

======
ohaal
Posting this in hopes of raising awareness to the issue (and because it was
recently reopened). The sidebar API would help open a new world of useful
chrome extensions (especially tab management, such as for instance vertical
side tabs). If this is something you want, please show your interest by
starring the issue.

~~~
mijoharas
Vertical split tabs is definitely a feature that I would like (especially if
it gets integrated with vimium[0]), however I am unaware of the chrome
sidebar, is it this[1] or something more?

[0] [https://github.com/philc/vimium](https://github.com/philc/vimium)

[1] [http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-new-side-tabs-feature-
in-...](http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-new-side-tabs-feature-in-google-
chrome-show-tabs-in-left-sidebar/)

~~~
ohaal
The Sidebar API is a proposal/concept for adding a sidebar surface to allow
chrome extensions an alternative to injecting iframes into pages in order to
display something next to a page.

With it, you could implement something like the old Side Tabs feature (that
you mention), which was removed from Chrome due to "the complexity of a tree-
style interface in terms of usage is beyond what most users need or want, and
in terms of implementation is more than passes the cost/benefit test for
building into Chrome natively as an option."[1])

[1]:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=344870#c...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=344870#c113)

------
Shooti
I think the title to this should've been something more descriptive like
"Google willing to accept Chrome Sidebar API patches" as that seems to be the
main reason it was reopened.

~~~
ohaal
Agreed. Unfortunately it's too late for me to change it now.

